# Who is your favourite Talk Classical member?



## Polednice

Given the _travesty_ of the favourite poll poll, I thought I'd set this one up to restore our faith in the worth of polls, and to aid a little community bonding. Don't be shy folks - just be honest.


----------



## beethovenian

OH.. Let's talk about honesty! Shan't we?


----------



## Air

Argghhh, but there's no "other" option!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :scold:


----------



## beethovenian

Air said:


> Argghhh, but there's no "other" option!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :scold:


I got it! i think Polednice made a mistake. The second option was suppose to be "other".

Seems clearer now, i have since casted my vote.


----------



## Polednice

beethovenian said:


> I got it! i think Polednice made a mistake. The second option was suppose to be "other".
> 
> Seems clearer now, i have since casted my vote.


Yes, yes, that was it... Vote, my pretties, vote! VOTE FOR ME!!!


----------



## Klavierspieler

beethovenian said:


> I got it! i think Polednice made a mistake. The second option was suppose to be "other".
> 
> Seems clearer now, i have since casted my vote.


Oh, that makes things much simpler; second option all the way.


----------



## Ukko

Rats! I had my curry comb out, all set to vote for_ Krummhorn_.

:angel:


----------



## Air

beethovenian said:


> I got it! i think Polednice made a mistake. The second option was suppose to be "other".


NOOOOOO!!!! you just voted for Polednice, Multiple Personality #2 which I heard is even more of a flaming Brahms fan than Polednice, Multiple Personality #1!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sospiro

Hilltroll72 said:


> Rats! I had my curry comb out, all set to vote for_ Krummhorn_.
> 
> :angel:


:lol:

I was going to vote for myaskovsky2002. I could always rely on him for a _wtf is he on about now_ reaction.

In the end I voted for Polednice - he seems a nice enough guy. :devil:


----------



## TresPicos

I voted for the second Polednice too, the "Mr Hyde" one, I guess. 

Wow, I feel this poll will soon turn into a real frenzy! That old Kerouac quote comes to mind: “Everybody was yelling 'Go! Go! Go!' (like a jam session)”


----------



## beethovenian

sospiro said:


> In the end I voted for Polednice - he seems a nice enough guy. :devil:


If he were nice enough, i am pretty sure the poll wouldn't be so biased :lol:


----------



## Couchie

Hmmmm... Which is the Polednice who makes witty banter, and which is the one with terrible views on the objectivity of music?


----------



## Polednice

Couchie said:


> Hmmmm... Which is the Polednice who makes witty banter, and which is the one with terrible views on the objectivity of music?


Perhaps for the sake of my reputation I should just keep my mouth shut on those threads! But, yeah, blame all the bad stuff on the bad Polednice, whichever that one is! 

I suppose I should take the results of this pole as an endorsement either to remain moderately sane or to unleash the true nature of my intensely crazy side.  But the fun is in the fact that I'm not telling you which is which!


----------



## violadude

Let's be honest...how many of you saw the title of the thread and thought "hmm I wonder if anyone picked me."


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Funny ! Just add it to the thread 'Favorite Poll' ... I'll vote for it ! :lol:


----------



## Couchie

Polednice said:


> Perhaps for the sake of my reputation I should just keep my mouth shut on those threads! But, yeah, blame all the bad stuff on the bad Polednice, whichever that one is!
> 
> I suppose I should take the results of this pole as an endorsement either to remain moderately sane or to unleash the true nature of my intensely crazy side.  But the fun is in the fact that I'm not telling you which is which!


It's not that you need to keep you mouth shut, but it would be easier and save time if you just agree with everything I say.


----------



## Polednice

Couchie said:


> It's not that you need to keep you mouth shut, but it would be easier and save time if you just agree with everything I say.


Yes, sir! 

Now everyone else hurry up and vote! I'm eager to see who the winner of this poll is going to be - _someone_ is going to get a nasty surprise, and I'm desperately hoping it's not me!


----------



## science

Well, Polednice is out to an early lead.


----------



## Almaviva

violadude said:


> Let's be honest...how many of you saw the title of the thread and thought "hmm I wonder if anyone picked me."


 Nope, I saw the title of the thread and thought, "OMG, I don't like the sound of this, it's the kind of thread that results in violations of terms of service (like people disagreeing with choices and talking against other members), and soon enough someone will post another poll about who's the most disliked member." I was actually quite relieved when I saw that it was just humor and harmless fun.


----------



## Bix

Well I like different members for different reasons but out of the two choices given I vote for #7


----------



## Weston

I prefer Polednice over Polednice. The latter is just a Polednice sycophant wannabe. I might like them both better if I knew what the heck their avatars are supposed to be.


----------



## Ukko

violadude said:


> Let's be honest...how many of you saw the title of the thread and thought "hmm I wonder if anyone picked me."


 I was saved from that embarrassment by my stance on opera... and my respectful emulation of Major Hoople.

[fap]


----------



## waldvogel

What will be interesting is if a large number of people vote, and the results don't end up being approximately 50:50. I can do a probability study if something like that starts to happen.


----------



## Manxfeeder

I voted for No. 2, because two is better than one.


----------



## Ukko

Manxfeeder said:


> I voted for No. 2, because two is better than one.


Two of _Polednice_? Hmm.


----------



## Polednice

Hilltroll72 said:


> Two of _Polednice_? Hmm.


Two of me sounds wonderful, doesn't it?!

And Alma, why are you talking about humour? This is a serious thread. Deadly serious!


----------



## science

violadude said:


> Let's be honest...how many of you saw the title of the thread and thought "hmm I wonder if anyone picked me."


I wasn't sureI would get on the list.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Any members here who love, by and large, avant-garde music, and or Black Sabbath qualify as my all time favourite members.


----------



## Aramis

My favourite members with following reasons: 

Mirror Image - for distance to himself and generally for being easy going fellow

Tapkaara - for being so unpredictable as to what composer's work will he mention in new "what's your favourite..." thread and for great respect and tolerance towards composers he doesn't enjoy

oskaar - for providing elaborative posts and lively participating in all valueable discussions 

Almaviva - for bravely fighting chauvinism and supporting woman's dignity at every step

Metalkitsune‎ - a right person in right place

Argus - for being such bottomless idealist always ready to stand up for values of noble beauty against art's degeneration

Saul_Dzorelashvili - because it's so good to meet an artist who's just perfect for discussing matters of his art without getting too personal 

HarpsichordConcerto - for being civilised

myaskovsky2002 - for substantial and legible voice 

Huilunsoittaja - for not beliving everything she reads


----------



## Xaltotun

Ok Aramis, that was a bit mean, but I'll have to admit that you did make me laugh out loud!


----------



## kv466

Aramis said:


> My favourite members with following reasons:
> 
> Mirror Image - for distance to himself and generally for being easy going fellow
> 
> Tapkaara - for being so unpredictable as to what composer's work will he mention in new "what's your favourite..." thread and for great respect and tolerance towards composers he doesn't enjoy
> 
> oskaar - for providing elaborative posts and lively participating in all valueable discussions
> 
> Almaviva - for bravely fighting chauvinism and supporting woman's dignity at every step
> 
> Metalkitsune‎ - a right person in right place
> 
> Argus - for being such bottomless idealist always ready to stand up for values of noble beauty against art's degeneration
> 
> Saul_Dzorelashvili - because it's so good to meet an artist who's just perfect for discussing matters of his art without getting too personal
> 
> HarpsichordConcerto - for being civilised
> 
> myaskovsky2002 - for substantial and legible voice
> 
> Huilunsoittaja - for not beliving everything she reads


I like all yours for the same reasons; funny, I was going to just put 'Aramis' but, alas, he didn't include me 

Anyway, for many different reasons...I like:

Krummhorn
Tapkaara
Jan
Poli
Argus
Conor71
Meaghan
*cough*Aramis*cough*
Iforgotmypassword
itywltmt
samurai
Sid James
Almaviva
Wicked One
Couchie
Air
Sospiro
Beethovenian
Manxfeeder
and I'm sure there are a couple more I just can't think of off the top of my head...


----------



## Almaviva

So I support women's dignity at every step? Now I feel like a bra.
Oh wait, being a bra *is* a nice thing, you know, being able to constantly squeeze the woman's dignity. 
So yes, thank you Aramis.
I also love you man, for being so mainstream, coherent (you never sound like you're high on something), and respectful of all rules all the time!:tiphat:


----------



## Chris

This poll reminds me of presidential elections in the Soviet Union. You _could_ vote No to the incumbent, but you had to go into a different polling booth...in which instance your action was observed and noted.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I think Aramis has to be my favorite person because

1) He can be incredibly sincere when he talks about music
2) He can be the complete opposite when talking about anything else

I get why he thinks me gullible. Honestly he's just confusing sometimes. :lol:


----------



## World Violist

Dammit, I can't work well under this kind of pressure... AGH! This is going to keep me up all night, even though I just woke up!


----------



## emiellucifuge

The Polednice fan-club:


Bix
jurianbai
Polednice
sospiro
Weston
An Die Freude
beethovenian
Couchie
Klavierspieler
Kopachris
Manxfeeder
science
TresPicos
waldvogel
Webernite


----------



## Polednice

emiellucifuge said:


> The Polednice fan-club:
> 
> 
> Bix
> jurianbai
> Polednice
> sospiro
> Weston
> An Die Freude
> beethovenian
> Couchie
> Klavierspieler
> Kopachris
> Manxfeeder
> science
> TresPicos
> waldvogel
> Webernite


Yaaaaaaaaaaay! And you're going to join too, aren't you Emiel?! 

Of course, I'm going to be the president of my own fan club, but the rest of you can fight over who's my secretary - bear in mind that the job involves lots of demeaning tasks, and I expect to paid an adoring compliment once every hour.


----------



## sospiro

emiellucifuge said:


> The Polednice fan-club:
> 
> 
> Bix
> jurianbai
> Polednice
> sospiro
> Weston
> An Die Freude
> beethovenian
> Couchie
> Klavierspieler
> Kopachris
> Manxfeeder
> science
> TresPicos
> waldvogel
> Webernite


This is very confusing

:lol:

If you click on my name you get An Die Freude's profile


----------



## Klavierspieler

emiellucifuge said:


> The Polednice fan-club:
> 
> 
> Bix
> jurianbai
> Polednice
> sospiro
> Weston
> An Die Freude
> beethovenian
> Couchie
> Klavierspieler
> Kopachris
> Manxfeeder
> science
> TresPicos
> waldvogel
> Webernite


What? You mean that second option wasn't meant to be an "other" vote? Darn!


----------



## Sid James

This thread reminded me finally listen to THIS piece for the first time, & thought it was awesome, so good results all round!!!



Chris said:


> This poll reminds me of presidential elections in the Soviet Union. You _could_ vote No to the incumbent, but you had to go into a different polling booth...in which instance your action was observed and noted.


:lol: (although I shouldn't laugh, it was a grim reality, still is in some places). Orwell's "Double-speak" comes to mind as well, as well as Kafka's "The Trial."

Well yes, but I don't think member Polednice will send the boys around to take you out to Siberia & the gulags if you vote against the "proper" option (whatever that is). What Stalin & Hitler did was equally irrational...


----------



## Aramis

Here is my proposition of an anthem for Polednice's fan club:
_
(Polednice!)
Who's the black private dick
That's a sex machine to all the chicks?
(Polednice!)
You're damn right

Who is the man
That would risk his neck for his brother man?
(Polednice!)
Can ya dig it?

Who's the cat that won't cop out
When there's danger all about
(Polednice!)
Right on

You see this cat Polednice is a bad mother--
(Shut your mouth)
But I'm talkin' about Polednice
(Then we can dig it)

He's a complicated man
But no one understands him but his woman
(John Polednice)_


----------



## Polednice

Aramis, that was amazing! You are officially the fan club's composer in residence.


----------



## emiellucifuge

sospiro said:


> This is very confusing
> 
> :lol:
> 
> If you click on my name you get An Die Freude's profile


I merely copied the names from the poll! sorry, you can get your advertising money back from my bank.



Klavierspieler said:


> What? You mean that second option wasn't meant to be an "other" vote? Darn!


You were all tricked.


----------



## sospiro

Polednice said:


> Aramis, that was amazing! You are officially the fan club's composer in residence.


+1

And poet


----------



## clavichorder

"John Polednice" that's a feelthy name. You should change your name to that.


----------



## Kopachris

I am wondering, how does one pronounce this "Polednice?" Is it POLE-dee-nice? Or maybe POLED-nice (almost PULLED-nice)? Or perhaps PALL-ed-nice?


----------



## Polednice

Kopachris said:


> I am wondering, how does one pronounce this "Polednice?" Is it POLE-dee-nice? Or maybe POLED-nice (almost PULLED-nice)? Or perhaps PALL-ed-nice?


It's actually Czech, so it's more like Pol-ed-NEE-cha (or perhaps Pol-ed-Nietzsche  ).


----------



## Kopachris

Polednice said:


> It's actually Czech, so it's more like Pol-ed-NEE-cha (or perhaps Pol-ed-Nietzsche  ).


Oh, ok. So, then something like [pʌl·ɛd·nɪ·tʃə]?


----------



## Polednice

That looks about right to me! You might want to ask an Eastern European though.


----------



## beethovenian

Polednietzsche is the man!


----------



## Polednice

That certainly bears an uncanny resemblance to me.


----------



## Artemis

Aramis said:


> Here is my proposition of an anthem for Polednice's fan club:
> _
> (Polednice!)
> Who's the black private dick
> That's a sex machine to all the chicks?
> (Polednice!)
> You're damn right
> 
> _


_

Are you sure this bit has been translated correctly from the Polish?_


----------



## Vesteralen

Vesteralice couldn't help pointing his finger at Polednice, and saying `First Boy!' 

`Nohow!' Polednice cried out briskly, and shut his mouth up again with a snap. 

`Next Boy!' said Vesteralice, passing on to Polednice, though he felt quite certain he would only shout out "Contrariwise!' and so he did. 

`You've been wrong!' cried Polednice.


----------



## Polednice

I see that there are 1,541 registered members, and yet an abysmal 17 have turned out to vote. 0.011%! I trust an admin will send emails to all members of the forum instructing them in the importance of this poll.


----------



## kv466

Good to see you put your piggy back on, Poli!!


----------



## Polednice

kv466 said:


> Good to see you put your piggy back on, Poli!!


It's always nice to please the fans!  I figured it was probably more popular (and comprehensible).


----------



## Guest

I'm not so sure, and I wouldn't want to jump to conclusions and start up an argument here but . . . I think this poll is rigged. 

I understand you couldn't include my name in the poll - afraid that either a) you might lose; or b) the thread would get shut down quickly with all the nasty comments about me!!!


----------



## BelaBartok

dang, nobody voted for me


----------



## Guest

Clearly based on these results, there seems to be a definite bias against what I call "Polednice-First Itteration."

Honestly, I couldn't ever really stand Polednice. Polednice always seemed much more approachable than Polednice. For one thing, Polednice seems like the type of guy who would tell you to go **** yourself if you asked him for the time of day, whereas Polednice was always quick with a friendly greeting. Why, I remember one time I saw Polednice rescue some little girl's kitten out of a tree, at great peril to himself, only to have Polednice stomp the poor thing to death (the kitten, not the girl, mind you). So honestly, I am surprised that Polednice has received as many votes as he has, when clearly Polednice is the preferrable choice.


----------



## Bix

Polednice said:


> It's actually Czech, so it's more like Pol-ed-NEE-cha (or perhaps Pol-ed-Nietzsche  ).


tis from the poem 'The Moon Witch', that's actually what it means isn't it?


----------



## Polednice

Bix said:


> tis from the poem 'The Moon Witch', that's actually what it means isn't it?


The Moon Witch would be a little more pleasantly mystical, but it's actually the Noon Witch.  But yes, you're right - it's one hell of an evil lady in Slavic mythology, which I came to know through Dvorak's Op. 108 symphonic poem, based on a poem by his literary contemporary Karel Erben.


----------



## Bix

Polednice said:


> The Moon Witch would be a little more pleasantly mystical, but it's actually the Noon Witch.  But yes, you're right - it's one hell of an evil lady in Slavic mythology, which I came to know through Dvorak's Op. 108 symphonic poem, based on a poem by his literary contemporary Karel Erben.


That's it!!! Sorry, I got it wrong. I'm a pagan and the moons oot in full tonight so im thinking of other things, lol


----------



## Aramis

Polednice said:


> The Moon Witch would be a little more pleasantly mystical, but it's actually the Noon Witch


So you would prefer night creature? You should have choosen Nocnica for your nickname then, it's night equivalent of Polednice. Or Wąpierz. Wąpierz sounds especially awesome. I think it belongs in top 10 words of all-time according to their awesomeness.


----------



## Polednice

Aramis said:


> So you would prefer night creature? You should have choosen Nocnica for your nickname then, it's night equivalent of Polednice. Or Wąpierz. Wąpierz sounds especially awesome. I think it belongs in top 10 words of all-time according to their awesomeness.


Oh no, I think a daytime monstress is _far_ superior because people are always on their guard at night - Polednice catches them unprepared. I only meant that Moon Witch would be more interesting because I imagined it as a witch that actually lived on the moon.


----------



## clavichorder

What do you think John?


----------



## Polednice

clavichorder said:


> What do you think John?


I think you should shut your damn mouth, motha-!

Ah, sorry, my 'John' personality seized temporary control there...


----------



## clavichorder

Polednice said:


> I think you should shut your damn mouth, motha-!
> 
> Ah, sorry, my 'John' personality seized temporary control there...


You'd think it would be pretty easily done, John. Not much is coming out anyway, verbal dry spell but desire to yack away persists.


----------



## Couchie

I like almaviva and krummhorn and the other moderators the best


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Couchie said:


> I like almaviva and krummhorn and the other moderators the best


Almaviva is cool, indeed. But I think I will vote for....myaskovsky2002, Both of us like the same kind of music.

Martin


----------



## sospiro

Now that we've established that John is more interesting than either Polednice or Polednice can we have the option to vote for him?


----------



## Klavierspieler

sospiro said:


> Now that we've established that John is more interesting than either Polednice or Polednice can we have the option to vote for him?


But I already voted for Polednice!


----------



## Polednice

sospiro said:


> Now that we've established that John is more interesting than either Polednice or Polednice can we have the option to vote for him?


John is just Polednice at the weekend.


----------



## TresPicos

Whoa! Now we've got a tie! 11-11. 

The suspense is nerve-wracking!


----------



## Polednice

Perhaps a duel will be necessary.


----------



## Kieran

It's a choice between Polednice and Polednice?

Arrrrgh! I can't decide!!


----------



## An Die Freude

Polednice said:


> It's actually Czech, so it's more like Pol-ed-NEE-cha (or perhaps Pol-ed-Nietzsche  ).


Oh, I always pronounced it as POLED-nis


----------



## Nix

An Die Freude said:


> Oh, I always pronounced it as POLED-nis


Huh. I've always pronounced it as two words: Polled Nice

Which is a little ironic given the poll at the head of this thread.


----------



## kv466

My favorite is Daniel Fullard.


----------



## Almaviva

I have always pronounced it like we sometimes here in America use D as a sort of abbreviation for THE - resulting in saying it "Pole The Nice." When I first encountered this screen name I thought the user was from Poland or had Polish ancestry (in spite of living in the UK) and had made a pun with his name to say that he's nice. So this way of saying it got stuck in my memory and this is until today how I think of Polednice.


----------



## kv466

I always pronounce it: pole - led - nice

Of course, some of you may know that I have developed several nicks for my good buddy, Poles.


----------



## hawk

Hmmm~ my warped mind thought it was Poled-Nice like nicely poled ~you know bragging about... never mind I'll get myself in trouble


----------



## Sid James

OMG - It's a *tie*! 50-50 split. I'm so excited!!!...


----------



## Ravellian

You all are daft. The correct pronunciation is "Poe - LED - niss."


----------



## Klavierspieler

Poe? That sounds depressing...


----------



## Lunasong

Hi Polednice; they just played your piece on the radio so I thought this was a sign I should vote for you.

_Noonday Witch Op108
Composer: Dvorak, Antonin
Performers: Simon Rattle c, Berlin Philharmonic
Label: EMI
Length: 13.32 min_


----------



## Polednice

Lunasong said:


> Hi Polednice; they just played your piece on the radio so I thought this was a sign I should vote for you.
> 
> _Noonday Witch Op108
> Composer: Dvorak, Antonin
> Performers: Simon Rattle c, Berlin Philharmonic
> Label: EMI
> Length: 13.32 min_


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaay! 

Shame about the mediocre recording.


----------



## An Die Freude

Ravellian said:


> You all are daft. The correct pronunciation is "Poe - LED - niss."


That's actually how I really say it, I just haven't got the hang of this pronounciation-writing thing :/


----------



## Almaviva

Someone needs to urgently vote for Polednice. The poor guy is now losing to Polednice, 13-14.


----------



## Fsharpmajor

You can hear it pronounced on Forvo by a Czech speaker here:

*http://www.forvo.com/word/polednice/#cs*

Click on the blue "play" icon.

EDIT: I've just voted for Polednice, so it's tied 14-14 now.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Polednice...he's cool...I don't like his avatar though...LOL



:lol:

Martin


----------



## Guest

I've been pronouncing it in my head (Pole-ed-nees)


----------



## Almaviva

OK, so it means Noon in Czech, huh? I still prefer Pole The Nice.


----------



## TresPicos

I think he should abbreviate it to just Pol'ice.


----------



## lou

:devilolednice, but only for the month of October. He has the prefect avatar for Halloween.


----------



## Almaviva

lou said:


> :devilolednice, but only for the month of October. He has the prefect avatar for Halloween.


That's right, but Polednice's avatar is just as good as Polednice's. So why do you justify voting for Polednice over Polednice just based on their avatars?


----------



## lou

Almaviva said:


> That's right, but Polednice's avatar is just as good as Polednice's. So why do you justify voting for Polednice over Polednice just based on their avatars?


For lack of any truly valid reason, I based my vote purely upon physical appearance.

Polednice has a slightly shorter left fang than Polednice, creating a slightly off balance look which I find distracting.


----------



## Polednice

16-14?! Who hates me?!


----------



## lou

I'd also like to nominate Couchie, because I feel we should have a quadruped member represented.










And green is my favorite color.


----------



## Guest

lou said:


> I'd also like to nominate Couchie, because I feel we should have a quadruped member represented.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And green is my favorite color.


If we are nominating, then I can't believe nobody has gone for the obvious nomination . . . ME!


----------



## Almaviva

I disagree with nominating Couchie, because anybody can see that he is *green* with envy. He can't stand Polednice's success, and besides, he can't stand Polednice's success either.


----------



## Almaviva

DrMike said:


> If we are nominating, then I can't believe nobody has gone for the obvious nomination . . . ME!


No no no! If we let a conservative get in the race, he'll push for voter picture ID to disenfranchise minorities and will claim that illegal immigrants are being allowed to vote!:devil:



Disclaimer: This is a joke. I actually like DrMike!


----------



## Klavierspieler

Polednice said:


> 16-14?! Who hates me?!


I suppose that depends on who you are...


----------



## Klavierspieler

No, no, NO! If anyone should be nominated it should be ME! Just look at me, I'm so cute and *cough* innocent.


----------



## Almaviva

Klavierspieler said:


> No, no, NO! If anyone should be nominated it should be ME! Just look at me, I'm so cute and *cough* innocent.


 Would mice agree?


----------



## Klavierspieler

Almaviva said:


> Would mice agree?


Where? I didn't know there were mice about here!


----------



## Almaviva

Klavierspieler said:


> Where? I didn't know there were mice about here!


 In your belly, maybe?


----------



## clavichorder

The vote has managed to stay nearly even this whole time! Seriously, that's some sort of miraculous coincidence.


----------



## Almaviva

clavichorder said:


> The vote has managed to stay nearly even this whole time! Seriously, that's some sort of miraculous coincidence.


 It's most definitely not a coincidence. It is the product of the fact that given their very distinctive traits, approximately half of our members like Polednice, while the other half of them like Polednice.


----------



## clavichorder

True, _Polednice's_ proximity from "who is your favorite talkclassical member" amounts to a different figure than Polednice's, about a CM further on my screen whereas on Almaviva's screen, for example, Polenice may be as much as an inch(2 1/2 cms!!) further from "who is your favorite talkclassical member". And clearly Polednice is more popular than _Polednice_. It was daft of me not to notice these differences.


----------



## Almaviva

clavichorder said:


> True, _Polednice's_ proximity from "who is your favorite talkclassical member" amounts to a different figure than Polednice's, about a CM further on my screen whereas on Almaviva's screen, for example, Polenice may be as much as an inch(2 1/2 cms!!) further from "who is your favorite talkclassical member". And clearly Polednice is more popular than _Polednice_. It was daft of me not to notice these differences.


Now you're talking! See, I get mad when people put down Polednice as compared to Polednice, because I like Polednice so much better than Polednice!


----------



## kv466

Ok,...let's just say that it's not the pig.



Anyway, I actually just needed a thread to write that there's a sorta mini TC party going on right now as there are over 60 of us actives on; the most I've seen so far. Yeah, I scroll down to see who's online and this list is a happy one to see.

Cheers to us :cheers:


----------



## clavichorder

kv466 said:


> Ok,...let's just say that it's not the pig.
> 
> Anyway, I actually just needed a thread to write that there's a sorta mini TC party going on right now as there are over 60 of us actives on; the most I've seen so far. Yeah, I scroll down to see who's online and this list is a happy one to see.
> 
> Cheers to us :cheers:


Wow, you are right, why are we not being overwhelmed with post after post? Aramis, Myaskovsky, Polednice, get to work!


----------



## Aramis

Okay, cards on the table, my favourite TalkClassical member is Melvin1984.


----------



## Dodecaplex

Where am I?


----------



## moody

Polednice said:


> Yes, sir!
> 
> Now everyone else hurry up and vote! I'm eager to see who the winner of this poll is going to be - _someone_ is going to get a nasty surprise, and I'm desperately hoping it's not me!


I can't vote for either of you. It will end up with you getting angry with you and getting banned for being rude to yourself!


----------



## moody

Polednice said:


> It's always nice to please the fans!  I figured it was probably more popular (and comprehensible).


And of course more you.


----------



## kv466

Ah, this was a fun thread...


----------



## Cnote11

I came in here ready to vote for Polednice. Seems that I can only do that. Now which one...


----------



## Badinerie

Pauled-nee-chay ! Like it's a good Italiano boy. Its a classical music forum you know...


----------



## Polednice

Cnote11 said:


> I came in here ready to vote for Polednice. Seems that I can only do that. Now which one...


Make sure you pick the RIGHT one or I/he'll be angry!


----------



## Cnote11

I picked the second. Apparently he is far ahead of the other Polednice.


----------



## sospiro

It looks like *Polednice* is getting ahead of _Polednice_. I don't much care for *Polednice* so I think I'm going to start a campaign to encourage all newbies to vote for _Polednice_.


----------



## Lunasong

Vote Polednice!


----------



## neoshredder

Me of course.


----------



## PetrB

I'm writing in Minnie Mouse.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

neoshredder said:


> Me of course.


I agree...Me of course


----------



## Cnote11

I like Martin


----------



## clavichorder

Cnote11 said:


> I like Martin


All the way!!!!


----------



## Romantic Geek

The sad thing is that I was going to pick you anyway before I saw the poll. <___<


----------



## neoshredder

But otherwise, CNote11, Clavichorder, ComposerofAvantgarde, Vaneyes, and Violadude are cool.


----------



## TresPicos

Man, I wish I could change my vote. With all I know now...


----------



## Lunasong

Nine pages of raging debate! C'mon people, DECIDE!

(I forget who I voted for...)


----------



## Dodecaplex

Where am I?


----------



## Couchie

neoshredder said:


> But otherwise, CNote11, Clavichorder, ComposerofAvantgarde, Vaneyes, and Violadude are cool.


Are you implying that everybody else is not cool?


----------



## clavichorder

Lol, couchie just had to go there!


----------



## neoshredder

Couchie said:


> Are you implying that everybody else is not cool?


I know a particular one that isn't cool. He talks about Wagner a lot. But yeah there are many that are also cool that don't quite post as often. Mainly the ones in the Current Listening thread. Sid James, sonata, Harpsichord_Concerto, SimonH, KV466, and Conor71. There are more I know. I'll look up for more that I like.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Cnote11 said:


> I like Martin


Thank you so much!

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002

clavichorder said:


> All the way!!!!


Thanks a lot! merci! ¡gracias! Cpaciba Au brigado Kitoss Grazie tante LOL

Martin


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I've been trying to avoid this thread because the voting options were a little "Polednice-oriented" but my name popped up in an earlier post, so I decided to post something here. (Thank you very much, neoshredder! )

Voting was difficult. I tried to base my vote looking at which members voted for which Polednice, but I decided upon voting for the first one as Polednice himself voted that one. I wonder how _he_ decided on voting for that one...


----------



## Polednice

I hope you all realise that the purpose of this thread was to create two groups divided on the nature and identity of the _real_ Polednice with the intent for the disagreement to result in gang warfare. The Reds will soon be provided with an array of firearms and explosive. The Blues may use sharpened pencils.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Polednice said:


> I hope you all realise that the purpose of this thread was to create two groups divided on the nature and identity of the _real_ Polednice with the intent for the disagreement to result in gang warfare. The Reds will soon be provided with an array of firearms and explosive. The Blues may use sharpened pencils.


I'll just assume I picked the right one then. :lol:


----------



## Polednice

Oh, and to make things interesting, if anyone in the Blue gang should feel like being a little treacherous, you may bring me the head of that putrid creature, Couchie, and I will allow you to come over to the Red side.


----------



## neoshredder

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I've been trying to avoid this thread because the voting options were a little "Polednice-oriented" but my name popped up in an earlier post, so I decided to post something here. (Thank you very much, neoshredder! )
> 
> Voting was difficult. I tried to base my vote looking at which members voted for which Polednice, but I decided upon voting for the first one as Polednice himself voted that one. I wonder how _he_ decided on voting for that one...


You picked the wrong one. Polednice led you astray.


----------



## PetrB

Polednice said:


> Given the _travesty_ of the favourite poll poll, I thought I'd set this one up to restore our faith in the worth of polls, and to aid a little community bonding. Don't be shy folks - just be honest.


Where is the parallel poll for _the least favorite_, and _with the same 'choices'_ on the ballot? Eh?


----------



## Couchie

PetrB said:


> Where is the parallel poll for _the least favorite_, and _with the same 'choices'_ on the ballot? Eh?


My poll for least favorite:

- PetrB 
- Satan

Would probably be a close race.


----------



## Couchie

Couchie said:


> My poll for least favorite:
> 
> - PetrB
> - Satan
> 
> Would probably be a close race.


----------



## aleazk

I didn't know that _Satan_ was a classical music lover :lol:...


----------



## aleazk

Currently, my favorite member is @ComposerOfAvantGarde. His craziness is pretty fun. And @violadude, definitely you can chat with him with absolute calm of whatever thing and he always tries to understand your point.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Two people like me now. My popularity must be improving.


----------



## Couchie

aleazk said:


> I didn't know that _Satan_ was a classical music lover :lol:...


He'd have to be, with Mahler symphonies on constant loop in hell.


----------



## kv466

My favorite has to be The Trollmeister.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I like Cnote11, Aleazk, WolfAlphaX, Crudblud, Couchie, Polednice, L'enfer, Neoshredder, Violadude, Clavichorder, Dodecaplex, Kopachris, HarpsichordConcerto and Sid James.


----------



## aleazk

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Like Cnote11, Aleazk, WolfAlphaX, Crudblud, Couchie, Polednice, L'enfer, Neoshredder, Violadude, Clavichorder, Dodecaplex, Kopachris, HarpsichordConcerto and Sid James.


ejem, but that is all the TC-forum team! :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

aleazk said:


> ejem, but that is all the TC-forum team! :lol:


I think everyone should be equally my favourite, but those ones are the ones I seem to know the most.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

aleazk said:


> *ejem*, but that is all the TC-forum team! :lol:


ESL alert!!!!


----------



## Lenfer

*Ligeti!!*
​


----------



## Lenfer

It's funny how more people voted for option 2...

"_*Bluednice*_" must mean your a *Tory*! *Polednice*?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I like Cnote11, Aleazk, WolfAlphaX, Crudblud, Couchie, Polednice, L'enfer, Neoshredder, Violadude, Clavichorder, Dodecaplex, Kopachris, HarpsichordConcerto and Sid James.


My apologies, I forgot to mention An Die Freude, Lunasong and Klavierspieler!


----------



## An Die Freude

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> My apologies, I forgot to mention Lunasong and Klavierspieler!


Ahem????????


----------



## Guest

I guess people like my amusing photo posts more than they do me. That's OK, really, it is. *sniff *sniff


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Kontrapunctus said:


> I guess people like my amusing photo posts more than they do me. That's OK, really, it is. *sniff *sniff


I with you bro. 

I mean, I haven't been posting much here lately, so I wouldn't be surprised if people forgot me.


----------



## Cnote11

I'm flattered to be first. It means something in Freud's world, you know? CoAG, you actually like that WolfAlphaX chick? Tsk, tsk!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Cnote11 said:


> I'm flattered to be first. It means something in Freud's world, you know? CoAG, you actually like that WolfAlphaX chick? Tsk, tsk!


Yes I do. She's a nice person of you be nice to her, but you see I'm not very nice to her at all. Although I have taught her some basic counterpoint and she does consider me a friend.


----------



## aleazk

Cnote11 said:


> I'm flattered to be first. It means something in Freud's world, you know? CoAG, you actually like that WolfAlphaX chick? Tsk, tsk!


I support this insinuation :angel:


----------



## Ukko

kv466 said:


> My favorite has to be The Trollmeister.




:tiphat:

I don't play favorites. All of those people _COAG_ mentioned, and _COAG_, annoy me approximately equally.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

I believe my favourite is the hottest girl here...But I have no pictures from her....It is difficult to judge.

Martin, daydreaming


----------



## Lenfer

Hilltroll72 said:


> :tiphat:
> 
> I don't play favorites. All of those people _COAG_ mentioned, and _COAG_, annoy me approximately equally.


......










​


----------



## moody

Lenfer said:


> ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


I'm sure he didn't mean you---but you never know!


----------



## Ukko

Oops. Didn't notice _L'enfer_ in _COAG_'s list. Rather startled that _L'enfer_ is _in_ _COAG_'s list, being as how _L'enfer_ is mature and relatively sane.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Hilltroll72 said:


> :tiphat:
> 
> I don't play favorites. All of those people _COAG_ mentioned, and _COAG_, annoy me approximately equally.


_You_ annoy me approximately equally.


----------



## peeyaj

I like *pjang23*.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Hilltroll72 said:


> Oops. Didn't notice _L'enfer_ in _COAG_'s list. Rather startled that _L'enfer_ is _in_ _COAG_'s list, being as how _L'enfer_ is mature and *relatively sane.*


Compared to Hilltroll.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

My favourite member here at TC is member _some guy_.


----------



## Ukko

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> My favourite member here at TC is member _some guy_.


He _is_ a sweet, kind, gentle person.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

I'm not counting of guys whose names I can't pronounce!

Martin


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

I always tend to be forgotten within these lists... I guess I'm just not that memorable.


----------



## clavichorder

Iforgotmypassword said:


> I always tend to be forgotten within these lists... I guess I'm just not that memorable.


No, you are memorable!

And I also wanted to add that I'm currently on ttfm, but, I may soon be off.


----------



## samurai

@ Clavi, What's ttfm, another classical music site


----------



## kv466

I like you, PW!

I can also add Samurai and Sid to my list (of one!) but there are really a lot of you I think are cool for some reason or other. Too many to name!


----------



## samurai

Thanks, KV, and back at you! :tiphat:


----------



## clavichorder

samurai said:


> @ Clavi, What's ttfm, another classical music site


turntablefm http://turntable.fm/classical_of_any_kind

Check it out!


----------



## Andy Loochazee

Who's this guy, Polednice? I can't find any reference to him in the liist of members.


----------



## joen_cph

Cf. first post in this thread.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Andy Loochazee said:


> Who's this guy, Polednice? I can't find any reference to him in the liist of members.


That's probably because he was banned.


----------



## regressivetransphobe

Poledniecesistercousin was good people. Kinda strikes me as the kind of person I wouldn't want to be friends with, because we have sorta similar personalities, and would probably clash/kill each other some day. That's why people like that work on internet forums. RIP polensidisnrsrissjkkld's account


----------



## peeyaj

I miss Pole..


----------



## Guest

I am going to vote for DrMike as my favorite TC member!

After that, I really liked Almaviva (sadly, he is no more here).

I admit that I kind of like Hilltroll as well - sometimes we agree, sometimes we don't. I don't quite fall into his group of old geezers - I'm only in my late 30's, but hopefully I don't fall into his group of "whippersnappers." 

From a pure music standpoint, I like Connor71 - he and I have very similar musical interests, based on what I have seen him post in the Current Listening and Latest Purchases threads.


----------



## Ukko

Hah. _DrMike_ doesn't pull punches, and he backs up his opinions - often with data I would dispute, if TC were a political opinion arena, but no matter; I have several 'real life' friends who are more conservative than I am.

I got a charge out of _Almaviva_. Enthusiasm + strong opinions + an active sense of humor makes an entertaining combination. He probably jumped the gun some in his moderating job, but it was clear to me that he had TC's interests in mind.

I don't read those threads. _Conor71_ has been known to agree with me, so he can't be all bad.

I have pretty much the same situation that _kv466_ expressed - there are several members whose TC personalities I feel simpatico with.

And then there are the whippersnappers - bless them every one. Some of them are TC friends - figure _that_ out.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I like MaestroViolinist


----------



## Op.123

I like everybody.

Except for some.


----------



## Taggart

All members are liked equally but some members are more liked equally.


----------



## ptr

Taggart said:


> All members are liked equally but some members are more liked equally.


You just preriddled the Orwellian quote I had thought of! 

Instead I must say that Mr Moody is the sunny disposition all of us will be measured against!

/ptr


----------



## moody

ptr said:


> You just preriddled the Orwellian quote I had thought of!
> 
> Instead I must say that Mr Moody is the sunny disposition all of us will be measured against!
> 
> /ptr


Feeling particularly unsunny today I'm afraid.


----------



## ptr

moody said:


> Feeling particularly unsunny today I'm afraid.


That is an unfortunate part of life that escapes none of us, in the mean time we just have to pray for a swift return of the sun!

/ptr


----------



## moody

ptr said:


> That is an unfortunate part of life that escapes none of us, in the mean time we just have to pray for a swift return of the sun!
> 
> /ptr


I think Carter Johnson is a whippersnapper of a very sensible and pleasant disposition---and can he play the Joanna !
Not to mention the Troll who only plays the fool.


----------



## jani

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I like MaestroViolinist


Oh suprise suprise.


----------



## Air

Oh my. Did I resurrect this thread?

Polednice must be proud.


----------



## Guest

I really like that DrMike guy. The way he disappears for extended periods, then returns, makes a few crotchety remarks in various random threads, jumps into threads touching on religion or politics, posts a few other random odds and ends, then disappears again without a trace. And the way he stole Almaviva's old avatar! He is one cool character.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I really like the posts of Chi_townPhilly, DrMike and Ebab.


----------



## Sonata

Lenfer. She was a good friend and I miss her still.

Ravndal and Surreal have been something of mentors for me in my piano journey, which has been great. OboeKnight, Jani, RealDealBlues are great to just chat music with, including non-classical genres we enjoy. I don't know MagneticGhost well get, but it's nice to have another young mom on the board and I like her. Sid James, Manx, Vaneyes are nice and I enjoy their Current Listenings. St. Luke's Guild never fails to have a good recording recommendation. Look forward to hearing more from Ingenue and Taggart. Their back and forth as a married couple is great fun.


----------



## Ingélou

You know, I think that *Sonata* is really nice!


----------



## Ingélou

On considered reflection, my favourite Talk Classical member just has to be ************ - no, hang on, it's ******.


----------



## jani

Ingenue said:


> On considered reflection, my favourite Talk Classical member just has to be ************ - no, hang on, it's ******.


Tease 
ssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## neoshredder

Jani, ComposerofAvantGarde, Ondine, Maestroviolinist, Sonata, Ingenue, and Taggart.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist <3

...........

Quack, Neoshredder, Jani, L'enfer (RIP), PetrB, Ingenue, Taggart, Sonata, Ondine, Crudblud, BurningDesire, Couchie, Polednice/Mephistopheles, SiegendesLicht, Sid James, EddieRUKiddingVarese, Cnote11, Science, HarpsichordConcerto.....oh what the heck, I love you all!!!!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Ingenue said:


> On considered reflection, my favourite Talk Classical member just has to be ************ - no, hang on, it's ******.


You mean ********************.
There weren't enough asterisks in your post to fit my username.  :lol:


----------



## aleazk

In the discussions here, I always look for the insightful points of view of Mahlerian and PetrB.


----------



## Ondine

I like you all guys, honestly... :cheers:

Some members are quite more dominating than others but it is always a pleasure to read all you and learn even if some opinions do not concur at all with mine; and it is fortunate to have different points of view.


----------



## Mahlerian

Ingenue said:


> On considered reflection, my favourite Talk Classical member just has to be ************ - no, hang on, it's ******.


I'm going to tell ******* about this....


----------



## Ryan

Ryan. He is by far the most outstanding and decorated member of this forum and I would like to nominate him for the Talk classical 2013 Person of the year award. He is exceptionally gifted yet modest beyond repute. I think we should all dedicate this day the 4 of July to Ryan, I suggest we all call it Ryans day from this day forward, year after year.

Happy 4th of July aka Ryans day everybody!! Today we celebrate a great man! Feel free to fire fireworks and have barbecues in my honor. Thank you very much indeed! You're all too kind! Thank you very much. I'm deeply honoured.


----------



## millionrainbows

Polednice said:


> Given the _travesty_ of the favourite poll poll, I thought I'd set this one up to restore our faith in the worth of polls, and to aid a little community bonding. Don't be shy folks - just be honest.


Myself, with Mahlerian, peterB, Sid James, Kieran, Ingenue, Andolink, arpeggio, Hilltroll72, Kleinzeit, Manxfeeder, Magnetic Ghost, NeoRomanza, Sudonim, PeterFromLA, Prodromides, starry, and some guy trailing closely, not necessarily in that order.


----------



## cwarchc

Sonata said:


> Lenfer. She was a good friend and I miss her still.


I think this is the one


----------



## Skilmarilion

I wouldn't single out any one member because I have learnt so much from so many insightful posters in my short time here, and I've had more than a few good laughs along the way. It's a joy to be a part of TC!

That said, I do love the fact that Neo Romanza has been on an absolute posting rampage since joining a couple of months ago.


----------



## elgar's ghost

cwarchc said:


> I think this is the one


]

Yes, I'd say so. After a falling out she'd only have to say something like 'now now, boys...' and we'd all kiss and make up.


----------



## Cheyenne

Polednice said:


> I thought I'd set this one up to restore our faith in the worth of polls


Two years ago people were already complaining about polls? We haven't gotten much further have we :lol:


----------



## neoshredder

Glad to be on some peoples list. Thanks for the support.


----------



## Bix

Well I know who I like.


----------



## jani

millionrainbows said:


> Myself, with Mahlerian, peterB, Sid James, Kieran, Ingenue, Andolink, arpeggio, Hilltroll72, Kleinzeit, Manxfeeder, Magnetic Ghost, NeoRomanza, Sudonim, PeterFromLA, Prodromides, starry, and some guy trailing closely, not necessarily in that order.


See, i am not on his list and now he is banned.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

jani said:


> See, i am not on his list and now he is banned.


Banned from _ever_ putting you on his list, evidently.


----------



## neoshredder

jani said:


> See, i am not on his list and now he is banned.


Yeah he should've put and me on his list.


----------



## Crudblud

Garlic is my favourite newcomer.


----------



## Guest

I'm trying to think of some smart-Aleck answer along the lines of Groucho's famous quote, 

"I wouldn't want to belong to a club that would have me as a member."

My version runs something like, 

"I wouldn't want to be a favourite of a member who'd be willing to make it public on TC."


----------



## Kieran

I'm on his list, obviously, but why was he banned? Seems a bit silly to me...


----------



## moody

Kieran said:


> I'm on his list, obviously, but why was he banned? Seems a bit silly to me...


If you don't know why how do you know it's slly?


----------



## Kieran

moody said:


> If you don't know why how do you know it's slly?


Because of all his posts I saw nothing offensive. I like Millions, he's opinionated and combative and generous in his posts. Didn't see anything offensive. Might have missed it but anything to be banned over? Didn't notice it...


----------



## Crudblud

Kieran said:


> Because of all his posts I saw nothing offensive. I like Millions, he's opinionated and combative and generous in his posts. Didn't see anything offensive. Might have missed it but anything to be banned over? Didn't notice it...


I think it may have had something to do with the _ahhhhhh the darkness_ thread, it disappeared shortly after I confronted him about it. I had put him on ignore by then, so I didn't see it myself, but if I had to guess it was probably his response to me.


----------



## Guest

Kieran said:


> Because of all his posts I saw nothing offensive. I like Millions, he's opinionated and combative and generous in his posts. Didn't see anything offensive. Might have missed it but anything to be banned over? Didn't notice it...


I've found millions to be...ah...difficult. I daresay he's found me the same. Like Crudblud, I've challenged him occasionally, and I've not always found his responses to be entirely "generous". However, just for the record, I've not reported him.


----------



## Krummhorn

In response to any posts that may have been removed, I repost the following:



> *Terms of Service*
> The owners/administrators/moderators of Talk Classical reserve the right to remove, edit, move or close any thread for any reason.


It's possible the offending post of a member was removed from the thread, hence why others reading this thread for the first time, and those returning after we have "done repairs" no longer see "why" the member is now banned temporarily. When we close a thread "for repairs", that is what's usually happening .. it gives us the chance to remove the offensive stuff, and lets tempers cool off for awhile.

Addressing the subject of being banned:

Again, (and still beating that now very old dead horse) _*this forum has rules and regulations*_ ... when those very rules are violated, infractions are issued to the member ... when any member accumulates 10 _active_ infraction points, they are temporarily banned. First time temporarily banned members are usually allowed to return in 7 days ... 2nd time (and going forward from there) will result in successive longer "time out" periods ... after 3 Temporary Bans, the member is toast - permanently.

Temporary bans or the reasons leading up to those being issued are not up for discussion or debate, nor will the details of the offensiveness be discussed on the open boards or in Private Messages from the staff. Every infraction is a private matter between the staff and the user.

Now, back to the thread topic please.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I really like Ryan, I'm sure I posted that earlier but the post seems to have completely disappeared.


----------



## Kieran

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I really like Ryan, I'm sure I posted that earlier but the post seems to have completely disappeared.


I think he hit the winner for blog entries, no offence to Mahlerian and millionrainbows and others...


----------



## Celloman

I kinda felt sorry for Polednice #1, so I decided to give him my vote and narrow the gap...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Celloman said:


> I kinda felt sorry for Polednice #1, so I decided to give him my vote and narrow the gap...


If he ever gets unbanned and you don't like Brahms, you will regret ever voting in the first place :devil:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I like reading Weston's posts on this site.

And also it's a shame that BurningDesire got herself banned again, she's good to have around on TC.


----------



## arpeggio

Two of my favorites have been banned: BurningDesire and Millionrainbows.


----------



## Krummhorn

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> . . . And also it's a shame that BurningDesire got herself banned again, she's good to have around on TC.





arpeggio said:


> Two of my favorites have been banned: BurningDesire and Millionrainbows.


A correction to note please ... they are "Temporarily Banned"


----------



## Op.123

I liked creepie... but then he got banned after just two hours...


----------



## moody

Krummhorn said:


> A correction to note please ... they are "Temporarily Banned"


It was a case of self-destruct in this case I'm afraid.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I notice a number of years-old threads are being bumped and some of the original contributors are presumably long gone. If they aren't banned or otherwise unavailable I sometimes wonder what made them abruptly stop - I've sampled a few classical talk sites but this one is by far the most diverse and enjoyable and I find it a little strange if those who were hitherto happy here prefer going elsewhere.


----------



## Taggart

elgars ghost said:


> I notice a number of years-old threads are being bumped and some of the original contributors are presumably long gone. If they aren't banned or otherwise unavailable I sometimes wonder what made them abruptly stop - I've sampled a few classical talk sites but this one is by far the most diverse and enjoyable and I find it a little strange if those who were hitherto happy here prefer going elsewhere.


One suspicion is that they were music students who are now too busy to partake.


----------



## moody

Taggart said:


> One suspicion is that they were music students who are now too busy to partake.


Most of them run out of subjects !


----------



## aleazk

Taggart said:


> One suspicion is that they were music students who are now too busy to partake.


I have tons of work to do and I still partake!.  (by the dispensation of that work, though)


----------



## Ryan

They Infracted me and deleted my posts. Reason: Misuse of forum resources.

I have to agree with them and want to formally apologize to admin and all forum members for my recent behavior, I have learnt a valuable lesson from this experience and hope that we can put this behind us and move on.

Yours Sincerely

_Rudolph the red nosed rain deer_


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Ah so they deleted my post too and didn't tell me. :scold:

Glad to have you back, Ryan. We love your personality here. :tiphat:


----------



## Ryan

Thank you ComposerOfAvantGarde

Like wise!:tiphat:


----------



## jani

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Ah so they deleted my post too and didn't tell me. :scold:
> 
> Glad to have you back, Ryan. We love your personality here. :tiphat:


Yeah, Ryan is a 20 year old guy with life experince&brains trapped in a old mans body.


----------



## ricardo_jvc6

I think my favourite talk classical members to be LunaSong, Crudbulb, Bix, Jani, Yoshi, Tony and a maybe few others. I am not really a popular guy to be known in forums, I'm just a guy who makes music for a living and tries to have good music composed without thinkin money for it.  Also, Ryan is a good person who has a wonderful personality.


----------



## jani

ricardo_jvc6 said:


> I think my favourite talk classical members to be LunaSong, Crudbulb, Bix, Jani, Yoshi, Tony and a maybe few others. I am not really a popular guy to be known in forums, I'm just a guy who makes music for a living and tries to have good music composed without thinkin money for it.  Also, Ryan is a good person who has a wonderful personality.


Just a guy who makes music for living?!?!?

Do not underestemate yourself, these days its extreamly hard to make enough money from music to make a living from it.
Its a position from which many people just dream about.


----------



## Klavierspieler

elgars ghost said:


> I notice a number of years-old threads are being bumped and some of the original contributors are presumably long gone. If they aren't banned or otherwise unavailable I sometimes wonder what made them abruptly stop - I've sampled a few classical talk sites but this one is by far the most diverse and enjoyable and I find it a little strange if those who were hitherto happy here prefer going elsewhere.


At some point, I think we all realize that there's probably something more productive we could be doing than sitting in front of a computer reading posts about music on the internet.

... and some of us choose to act on that realization. :devil:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Klavierspieler said:


> At some point, I think we all realize that there's probably something more productive we could be doing than sitting in front of a computer reading posts about music on the internet.
> 
> ... and some of us choose to act on that realization. :devil:


That's very true, of course - but it still doesn't have to take up all that much of one's time. I find I can still keep abreast of what's happening on here just by making a few fleeting visits per day - perhaps about 15-20 minutes when added up including any posting time.

Anyway, I hope your brother's(?) cat is still well.

(Damn - I've lost my smileys panel)


----------



## Vesteralen

elgars ghost said:


> I notice a number of years-old threads are being bumped and some of the original contributors are presumably long gone. If they aren't banned or otherwise unavailable I sometimes wonder what made them abruptly stop - I've sampled a few classical talk sites but this one is by far the most diverse and enjoyable and I find it a little strange if those who were hitherto happy here prefer going elsewhere.


You may not have included me in that, but I did drop by recently after many months absence and saw a couple of my old threads resurrected. In case anyone is curious, I dropped out for my own health. I'm known in real life as being one of the calmest persons around (except occasionally when driving ), but I was finding myself getting atypically "worked up" too much in my on-line persona. I haven't really gone elsewhere. I've pretty much gone nowhere.


----------



## Bix

Vesteralen said:


> You may not have included me in that, but I did drop by recently after many months absence and saw a couple of my old threads resurrected. In case anyone is curious, I dropped out for my own health. I'm known in real life as being one of the calmest persons around (except occasionally when driving ), but I was finding myself getting atypically "worked up" too much in my on-line persona. I haven't really gone elsewhere. I've pretty much gone nowhere.


I had a brief time away for similar reasons - glad to see you around.


----------



## Op.123

Where has the poll gone?


----------



## Bix

Burroughs said:


> Where has the poll gone?


Timbuktu methinks


----------



## niv

Millionrainbows, for the music knowledge and the wit, his (I'm assuming male for some reason) posts are always entertaining no matter what.


----------



## neoshredder

I like HaydnBearstheClock.


----------



## Op.123

I like CoAG. Always feiendly and entertaining.


----------



## neoshredder

And he likes *Sibelius*.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I like Ingenue and Taggart, they're my greatest supporters!


----------



## Op.123

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I like Ingenue and Taggart, they're my greatest supporters!


Yeah, Ingenue and Taggart can always be relied on if you want a few extra likes. :lol:

Ingenue has already given 8462 likes.



> Ingenue likes this.


 - See how nice I am, I saved you some time.


----------



## Ingélou

My favourite TC member? 

Mahlerian is fabulous! 

And the two Ks, Kieran & KenOC have a lot going for them... 
They are knowledgeable, considerate, courteous & they have a wonderful sense of humour! 

But very very close behind come twenty others, I'll call them the Gallant Twenty. They impress me, make me laugh, make me think, pull me up in my tracks, or are just great all round characters.

I don't always agree with you lot, but I always have a reason to give 'likes', and why wouldn't I?

This is a g-r-r-r-r-r-e-a-t Forum!


----------



## Op.123

Ingenue said:


> My favourite TC member?
> 
> Mahlerian is fabulous!
> 
> And the two Ks, Kieran & KenOC have a lot going for them...
> They are knowledgeable, considerate, courteous & they have a wonderful sense of humour!
> 
> But very very close behind come twenty others who impress me, make me laugh, make me think, pull me up in my tracks, or are just great all round characters.
> 
> I don't always agree with you lot, but I always have a reason to give 'likes', and why wouldn't I?
> 
> This is a g-r-r-r-r-r-e-a-t Forum!
> 
> (PS Burroughs is nice too - now that he has corrected the spelling of my name!)


I have dedicated my signature to you.


----------



## Taggart

My favourite talk classical member (other than the obvious one - Ingenue)?

Drat. So many. Decisions. I'm not going to pick one - it would be invidious. Kieran & KenOC have a great sense of humour to back up their knowledge. Lunasong is another who has put up some very funny posts. Mahlerian for "his" weight of knowledge. (I assume male unless evidence to the contrary) And ever so many others.

As Ingenue says, I don't give likes freely, but always for a reason - because the quality of posts are so good!


----------



## Ingélou

Burroughs said:


> I have dedicated my signature to you.


Ingenue does not like this, I'm afraid. 

PS I am sure - or I hope - that you mean well, but quite seriously, will you please remove my name from your signature as I do not give consent & it seems to me a way of commenting on a member's style of posting, which is against the rules of the forum. Thank you.


----------



## Ingélou

Burroughs said:


> I have dedicated my signature to you.


Please remove it, Burroughs. How can I get your attention on this point? Please remove it. Thank you.


----------



## Op.123

Ingenue said:


> Ingenue does not like this, I'm afraid.
> 
> PS I am sure - or I hope - that you mean well, but quite seriously, will you please remove my name from your signature as I do not give consent & it seems to me a way of commenting on a member's style of posting, which is against the rules of the forum. Thank you.


I will. Sorry.


----------



## Op.123

Ingenue said:


> Please remove it, Burroughs. How can I get your attention on this point? Please remove it. Thank you.


Sorry, I was eating some steak and chips. I have now changed it.


----------



## Ingélou

Thank you! I'm going off to a fab concert now & hope I enjoy it as much as you enjoyed your steak & chips. 

Have a nice weekend, Burroughs. I think I'm going to emigrate now...

PS Phew - now I can give as many 'likes' as I like. Freedom, heyday!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Does anyone like me? I hope I've been doing my part here. I know I'm lazy, my average is like 3 posts a day...

Just curious...


----------



## Op.123

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Does anyone like me? I hope I've been doing my part here. I know I'm lazy, my average is like 3 posts a day...
> 
> Just curious...


Yes, your one of my favourites. I love your enthusiasm for the Russian composers and you are generally very nice.


----------



## Vesteralen

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Does anyone like me? I hope I've been doing my part here. I know I'm lazy, my average is like 3 posts a day...
> 
> Just curious...


Ahh.. hug from me. You were, after all, a key player in my long deleted TC story, if you remember...


----------



## Ingélou

And *I* like you, Huilu - you are definitely near the top of the Gallant 20 that I mentioned above. I didn't dare enumerate them in case I unwittingly missed someone out & hurt their feelings. I love reading about your romance with Glazunov.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Vesteralen said:


> Ahh.. hug from me. You were, after all, a key player in my long deleted TC story, if you remember...


*scrounges through brain for a memory*

I think I remember but it was a few years ago heh. A story that people collaborated on, right?


----------



## Taggart

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Does anyone like me? I hope I've been doing my part here. I know I'm lazy, my average is like 3 posts a day...
> 
> Just curious...


Of course! We can't mention all the good people. Don't run yourself down - it's quality not quantity that counts! it's nice to hear about you and Glazunov. All the best.


----------



## kv466

Krummhorn said:


> In response to any posts that may have been removed, I repost the following:
> 
> It's possible the offending post of a member was removed from the thread, hence why others reading this thread for the first time, and those returning after we have "done repairs" no longer see "why" the member is now banned temporarily. When we close a thread "for repairs", that is what's usually happening .. it gives us the chance to remove the offensive stuff, and lets tempers cool off for awhile.
> 
> Addressing the subject of being banned:
> 
> Again, (and still beating that now very old dead horse) _*this forum has rules and regulations*_ ... when those very rules are violated, infractions are issued to the member ... when any member accumulates 10 _active_ infraction points, they are temporarily banned. First time temporarily banned members are usually allowed to return in 7 days ... 2nd time (and going forward from there) will result in successive longer "time out" periods ... after 3 Temporary Bans, the member is toast - permanently.
> 
> Temporary bans or the reasons leading up to those being issued are not up for discussion or debate, nor will the details of the offensiveness be discussed on the open boards or in Private Messages from the staff. Every infraction is a private matter between the staff and the user.
> 
> Now, back to the thread topic please.


Ah, I _knew_ I had come up in this thread at some point! Thanks for removing all that nasty stuff Coag and Moody wrote about me, Krummie


----------



## Vesteralen

Huilunsoittaja said:


> *scrounges through brain for a memory*
> 
> I think I remember but it was a few years ago heh. A story that people collaborated on, right?


uh...not exactly....Not much more than a year ago, and not a collaboration......I guess if Nat King Cole ever sang a song called "Forgettable" it would have been about me


----------



## moody

kv466 said:


> Ah, I _knew_ I had come up in this thread at some point! Thanks for removing all that nasty stuff Coag and Moody wrote about me, Krummie


Creeping around the teacher,did you bring an apple.
Strangely I was thinking about you today and wondering where you were.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Vesteralen said:


> uh...not exactly....Not much more than a year ago, and not a collaboration......I guess if Nat King Cole ever sang a song called "Forgettable" it would have been about me


I remember it very well. "Bobby's Adventures in TalkClassicalland," wasn't it?


----------



## Crudblud

Klavierspieler said:


> I remember it very well. "Bobby's Adventures in TalkClassicalland," wasn't it?


Bobbie, I think.


----------



## aleazk

I also like Ingenue & Taggart. They are very fun and joyful.
Oh, and Crudblud too!. ^


----------



## Crudblud

^Flattered, of course.

I suppose my favourite active members would be Mahlerian, Novelette, Burning Desire, aleazk and PetrB, and not just because they like my music! (honest!)

I had refrained from posting favourites here since I knew that not five minutes after the fact I would see someone elsewhere on the board and be kicking myself for forgetting them, so here's a preemptive "sorry" to anyone I missed out, I love you really!


----------



## Ingélou

My mystery 'Gallant 20' are becoming less of a mystery by the minute, but *Novelette* is another cool poster, knowledgeable & always elegant & witty too. This is to be expected of a member who favours French Baroque music. 

I first noticed him when I was describing my levée, as my alto ego, Madame la Marquise, a patroness of Lully. Novelette begged for the privilege of handing me my slippers, though, as he rightly observed, he does not have the correct rank to do so. 

I'm still laughing at that one a couple of months later! 

Burroughs is cool too!  And PetrB, and Manxfeeder, and JCarmel, though she's very quiet now, and ... oh heck, I'd better stop now. I have decided to expand 'The Gallant Twenty' to 'The Gallant Fifty'. 

This is a lovely forum. It would be easier to name the ones I *don't* like, but I'm certainly *not* going there!


----------



## Guest

In an effort to avoid forgetting and upsetting anyone by omission, I used the 'Forum/Community/Member' tab to get to the member list and sorted by number of posts. This brought to the top a long list of posters whose virtual company I enjoy when I come to TC. I started to write out their names, but quickly realised that this would produce a list that didn't look much like 'favourites', but almost anyone with whom I'd had sufficient exchange to enable me to establish something of their personality - how else am I to characterise 'favourite'?

And then I gave up the invidious task.


----------



## Wood

Ingenue said:


> This is a lovely forum. It would be easier to name the ones I *don't* like, but I'm certainly *not* going there!


Go on, I'm sure we can take it!


----------



## neoshredder

hayd said:


> Go on, I'm sure we can take it!


Wouldn't be a nice thing to do.


----------



## Cheyenne

I don't dislike anybody here.. And isn't that a much better conclusion?


----------



## moody

Cheyenne said:


> I don't dislike anybody here.. And isn't that a much better conclusion?


You are quite right and there is a big difference between liking someone and actively disliking someone. What's the point on an on-line forum ?


----------



## Ingélou

Cheyenne said:


> I don't dislike anybody here.. And isn't that a much better conclusion?


It is - it absolutely is. And one day if I try hard enough I may reach your level of saintliness. :tiphat:

I just find it hard to warm to the (few) posters who seem to revel in savaging others and/or derailing threads. I suppose it's the ex-teacher in me. I long to seize them by the tips of their ears, plonk them down in a corner, and make them write out 500 times, 'And just what's so terrible about being nice?'


----------



## Kieran

I totally agree. I don't think there's anyone here who I dislike (and even that dislike would be based upon a longterm behaviour pattern of rudeness), but I also don't like posts which are snotty or mean-spirited. If you can't say something nice, say nothing. We never know who the recipient of internet rudeness really is, or how it affects them, so why bother with it?


----------



## Il_Penseroso

I like everybody here except very few people who have the bad habit of always allusive-speaking, especially in those threads which contain just an innocent friendly talk.


----------



## Ukko

It is clear to me that a few of our members are miserable ********.

:scold:


----------



## aleazk

There's only one poster I don't like, whose posts are always charged with extremely biased, prejudiced, racist, xenophobic, and all kinds of discriminatory content.


----------



## Crudblud

aleazk said:


> There's only one poster I don't like, whose posts are always charged with extremely biased, prejudiced, racist, xenophobic, and all kinds of discriminatory content.


Come now aleazk, I'm not _that_ bad.


----------



## kv466

^

Stand in line, Crudmeister! I do believe Al is talking about _me_!! :lol:


----------



## Crudblud

kv466 said:


> ^
> 
> Stand in line, Crudmeister! I do believe Al is talking about _me_!! :lol:


Halten sie! Ich war ersten hier!

P.S.: Do you think people who can actually speak German will notice that my grammar is probably horrendous?


----------



## Ukko

kv466 said:


> ^
> 
> Stand in line, Crudmeister! I do believe Al is talking about _me_!! :lol:


Well it can't be me - I ain't racist. That other stuff is just survival mechanisms anyway.


----------



## aleazk

No, you guys are certainly not the poster I was talking about. To be honest, I can't follow Hilltroll72's particular dialect of english, and I probably have read five posts by kv in the time I have been here.


----------



## moody

kv466 said:


> ^
> 
> Stand in line, Crudmeister! I do believe Al is talking about _me_!! :lol:


You've guessed it but you're taking it well!


----------



## moody

aleazk said:


> No, you guys are certainly not the poster I was talking about. To be honest, I can't follow Hilltroll72's particular dialect of english, and I probably have read five posts by kv in the time I have been here.


The Troll doesn't speak English, only Hillbilly wisdom.


----------



## Ukko

moody said:


> The Troll doesn't speak English, only Hillbilly wisdom.


The closest English English to here is used in Boston's Back Bay - and that ain't really close.


----------



## neoshredder

aleazk said:


> There's only one poster I don't like, whose posts are always charged with extremely biased, prejudiced, racist, xenophobic, and all kinds of discriminatory content.


That is totally uncalled for. Just because I don't like rap and modernism, you label me all those terms. I guess I don't care I'm the most hated member here. It's not going to change my opinions. Actually these comments say more about you than me.


----------



## Ingélou

@Hilltroll, hail!

Your lot are actually supposed to be preserving Elizabethan English for the world, according to the scholars.
On behalf of the Historical English Society of Little Snoring, I thank you for refusing to adapt your quaint lingo. :tiphat:


----------



## Ramako

neoshredder said:


> That is totally uncalled for. Just because I don't like rap and modernism, you label me all those terms. I guess I don't care I'm the most hated member here. It's not going to change my opinions. Actually these comments say more about you than me.


I don't think it's you neo, but regardless I don't hate you.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

neoshredder said:


> That is totally uncalled for. Just because I don't like rap and modernism, you label me all those terms. I guess I don't care I'm the most hated member here. It's not going to change my opinions. Actually these comments say more about you than me.


Somehow I have a feeling it wasn't you he meant...


----------



## neoshredder

SiegendesLicht said:


> Somehow I have a feeling it wasn't you he meant...


I guess we'll wait and see which one he was talking about. He might have to bump it up to 2.


----------



## Ukko

neoshredder said:


> That is totally uncalled for. Just because I don't like rap and modernism, you label me all those terms. I guess I don't care I'm the most hated member here. It's not going to change my opinions. Actually these comments say more about you than me.




That is either good 'tongue-in-cheek' (I don't know the scientific term) or you are assuming a _distinction_. Those 'most' things tend to be hard to come by. For instance, I have on occasion been termed an a-hole, but never a 'most' one.


----------



## kv466

Hey, I ain't racist either so I guess I ain't me!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Crudblud said:


> Halten sie! Ich war ersten hier!
> 
> P.S.: Do you think people who can actually speak German will notice that my grammar is probably horrendous?


I think they will rather appreciate the attempt.


----------



## moody

SiegendesLicht said:


> I think they will rather appreciate the attempt.


It's not always the first that gets.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Crudblud said:


> Halten sie! Ich war ersten hier!
> 
> P.S.: Do you think people who can actually speak German will notice that my grammar is probably horrendous?


It's not so awful. Certainly understandable.

"Halten Sie an! Ich war zuerst hier!" would probably be more like it.


----------



## aleazk

It's not neoshredder... I think everyone here knows who, which shows that it's not a particular perception of mine...


----------



## Op.123

aleazk said:


> It's not neoshredder... I think everyone here knows who, which shows that it's not a particular perception of mine...


Who?? It can't be me. I am NOT racist.


----------



## Op.123

aleazk said:


> It's not neoshredder... I think everyone here knows who, which shows that it's not a particular perception of mine...


WHO?

Can we do it by a round of elimination???

Is their avatar a human???


----------



## aleazk

I have dropped my bomb, now I'm out.


----------



## Guest

What aleazk posted about an individual member ("biased, prejudiced, racist, xenophobic") has been reduced to a single distorting 'ism'. Speculating on who this might be is, IMO, unwise, as unwise as the creation of this thread in the first place.

I for one own to being both prejudiced and biased - failings that are, potentially, as insidious as racism on an internet forum such as this.


----------



## Ingélou

MacLeod said:


> Speculating on who this might be is, IMO, unwise, as unwise as the creation of this thread in the first


...place.

I so agree & regret that I was drawn into posting. But that's what happens. I think of a joke & snap it on and never think of how it might hurt someone's feelings. And it looks as if other members work on that basis too.


----------



## Op.123

aleazk said:


> I have dropped my bomb, now I'm out.


No!! Come back!! :lol: .


----------



## Op.123

MacLeod said:


> What aleazk posted about an individual member ("biased, prejudiced, racist, xenophobic") has been reduced to a single distorting 'ism'. Speculating on who this might be is, IMO, unwise, as unwise as the creation of this thread in the first place.
> 
> I for one own to being both prejudiced and biased - failings that are, potentially, as insidious as racism on an internet forum such as this.


What?? So he is talking about Polednice?? But Polednice is band!!


----------



## aleazk

Ingenue said:


> ...place.
> 
> I so agree & regret that I was drawn into posting. But that's what happens. I think of a joke & snap it on and never think of how it might hurt someone's feelings. And it looks as if other members work on that basis too.


Sorry, but that member's posts also hurt feelings, and I'm not going to let it pass. I found some of her comments as quite offensive. This is a classical music forum, we can discuss music very heatedly, but this is not place for, e.g., making differentiations about origin and similar things.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

So, why don't you name the name?


----------



## Ingélou

Yes, aleazk - I should apologise to you, I suppose. 

But, you know, I wasn't actually thinking of you when I spoke of people who regretted hurting other people's feelings....

Have a nice day.


----------



## moody

Burroughs said:


> What?? So he is talking about Polednice?? But Polednice is band!!


No,he wasn't a band but he was quite loud.


----------



## aleazk

Ingenue said:


> Yes, aleazk - I should apologise to you, I suppose.
> 
> But, you know, I wasn't actually thinking of you when I spoke of people who regretted hurting other people's feelings....
> 
> Have a nice day.


Well, I thought you did it. I'm very sorry if neoshredder took in a bad way, it was not directed to him at all.


----------



## aleazk

SiegendesLicht said:


> So, why don't you name the name?


I'm off of this. Do what you wish.


----------



## Op.123

moody said:


> No,he wasn't a band but he was quite loud.


Urgh, banned!! :lol: .


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

aleazk said:


> It's not neoshredder... I think everyone here knows who, which shows that it's not a particular perception of mine...


I think I know who it may be.........


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MacLeod said:


> What aleazk posted about an individual member ("biased, prejudiced, racist, xenophobic") has been reduced to a single distorting 'ism'. Speculating on who this might be is, IMO, unwise, as unwise as the creation of this thread in the first place.


For one thing, this thread was originally a joke poll with Polednice as both options. Kh informed us that the poll part of the thread was removed which _I_ think was actually a rather pointless thing to do because part of the discussion on this thread was _about_ the two "teams" of poll voters and also it makes this thread seem more serious than it was originally intended.

For another thing, saying positive things about other members that we know on this forum isn't _anywhere near_ as bad as targeting a single member or speculating who this may be and calling them "biased, prejudiced, racist, xenophobic."


----------



## neoshredder

How did this become a fun guessing game? Anyways, glad it's not me and I sorry I jumped to conclusion that it was.


----------



## Guest

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> saying positive things about other members that we know on this forum isn't _anywhere near_ as bad as targeting a single member or speculating who this may be and calling them "biased, prejudiced, racist, xenophobic."


Saying positive things would indeed be admirable, if that's all it is. That was not quite what the OP has in effect invited, whatever the original purpose of the poll. Naming one's favourite TC member, however it is dressed up, involves an implied rejection of others, which is potentially hurtful.


----------



## Bix

*Methinks that this whole thread needs to be deleted now - it is serving no purpose whatsoever except to sew discontent.*

I certainly think if someone is just getting on your nerves re a particular subject you should be able to tell them straight and thats the end of it - it's what we do up north; but I can see this spiraling into a nasty mess, which in itself the views may need to be aired but it gives a bad feeling to those who just want to come here and Talk Classical.

(not that that's all I talk about  )


----------



## Crudblud

Personally I think this place would run a lot more smoothly if we didn't have to tread on eggshells all the time. If someone thinks I'm an ******* I'd rather they were able to just say so, obviously if they're following me around the forum responding to my every post with such comments then we have a problem, but letting someone know what you think of them and harassing them are two different things. Obviously that's a personal concern, I understand that many people would be offended if someone called them an ******* publicly, but I'm just putting the idea out there.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

MacLeod said:


> Saying positive things would indeed be admirable, if that's all it is. That was not quite what the OP has in effect invited, whatever the original purpose of the poll. Naming one's favourite TC member, however it is dressed up, involves an implied rejection of others, which is potentially hurtful.


I think someone whose feelings are hurt because some anonimous people on the internet do not name him their favorite TC member, should man up a bit.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

On the topic of the thread, let me just say this one thing........

During my time here I have made many friends and have gotten to know some better than others. I am 100% certain that if I don't mention someone's name I don't mean that I don't like them, I probably don't know them. However, I am very grateful to have met some friendly and wonderful people here and I haven't yet come across anyone I didn't like. Let's not say negative things any more, this thread is not about insulting people!!!


----------



## Taggart

Bix said:


> *Methinks that this whole thread needs to be deleted now - it is serving no purpose whatsoever except to sew discontent.*


Maybe they're just trying to knit things together rather than sow the dragon's teeth of dissent?


----------



## Ingélou

@Crudblud, I don't agree. I would be hurt if people were 'allowed' to tell you they didn't like you or your posts. I hate seeing two posters slug it out as is happening this very day. 

I'm a sensitive plant & I suffer all day if Taggart even says 'hey' in an unmodulated way.


----------



## Taggart

Ingenue said:


> I'm a sensitive plant & I suffer all day if Taggart even says 'hey' in an unmodulated way.


Like Prince Charles I always try and talk nicely to my plants and hug any passing trees. (Oh sorry, wrong thread!)


----------



## Guest

Crudblud said:


> Personally I think this place would run a lot more smoothly if we didn't have to tread on eggshells all the time. If someone thinks I'm an ******* I'd rather they were able to just say so, obviously if they're following me around the forum responding to my every post with such comments then we have a problem, but letting someone know what you think of them and harassing them are two different things. Obviously that's a personal concern, I understand that many people would be offended if someone called them an ******* publicly, but I'm just putting the idea out there.


I can feel a Norman Collier moment coming on...

"I thin* Cr*db**d is a s**et a**c*le and if I have to read one more of his ****ing posts, I may have to *** **self!"

There, now I feel a lot better, and I hope Crudblud does too! 

Seriously, I agree - I think we've agreed on this before - but it even if it was a majority view, it's not going to happen as it would be against the Ts and Cs.



SiegendesLicht said:


> I think someone whose feelings are hurt because some anonimous people on the internet do not name him their favorite TC member, should man up a bit.


Well, I suppose if I'm honest, I could probably walk away from a community filled with virtual people and get on with my real life without too much harm done. But I wouldn't describe this activity as conversing with 'anonymous people', but real humans with the same feelings, attitudes, likes, dislikes, frailties, prejudices, knowledge, charm, humour as those I meet in real life, and they should be accorded the same respect.

That means that if you hurt me, I should have the permission and the courage to tell you how I feel, just as much as I should in my 'real' life. No one needs to 'man up' - if you mean get a thicker skin - but if you mean that we should have the [email protected] to come out say what we think, within reason, fair enough.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I have a circle of people, including a few online friends, who are dear to me, whose opinions I really care about and whose negativity would indeed hurt me, if they chose to be negative towards me. However I would most certainly not allow myself to feel insulted by people, who do not belong to that circle and whose personality, views and attitudes are nothing like mine.

To be honest, sometimes I feel here like Siegmund from Wagner's Ring:

_Was Rechtes je ich riet,
andern dünkte es arg,
was schlimm immer mir schien,
andere gaben ihm Gunst._

Whatever I thought right
seemed bad to others;
whatever seemed wrong to me,
other approved of.

(One more point in favor of the idea that Wagner's operas contains a full range of human conditions).


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

SiegendesLicht said:


> I have a circle of people, including a few online friends, who are dear to me, whose opinions I really care about and whose negativity would indeed hurt me, if they chose to be negative towards me. However I would most certainly not allow myself to feel insulted by people, who do not belong to that circle and whose personality, views and attitudes are nothing like mine.
> 
> To be honest, sometimes I feel here like Siegmund from Wagner's Ring:
> 
> _Was Rechtes je ich riet,
> andern dünkte es arg,
> was schlimm immer mir schien,
> andre gaben ihm Gunst._
> 
> Whatever I thought right
> seemed bad to others;
> whatever seemed wrong to me,
> other approved of.


You make an interesting point, and we should all respect our differences in opinions too. Please please please let's not get too offhand with "what's offensive and what's not, who we can agree with and who we can't, what's right and what's wrong" because really it is not nice to not understand how to respect each other regardless of what we think.


----------



## Guest

SiegendesLicht said:


> However I would most certainly not allow myself to feel insulted by people, who do not belong to that circle and whose personality, views and attitudes are nothing like mine.


I wouldn't want to insult, or be insulted by, anyone here.


----------



## Op.123

MacLeod said:


> I can feel a Norman Collier moment coming on...
> 
> "I thin* Cr*db**d is a s**et a**c*le and if I have to read one more of his ****ing posts, I may have to *** **self!"
> 
> There, now I feel a lot better, and I hope Crudblud does too!
> 
> Seriously, I agree - I think we've agreed on this before - but it even if it was a majority view, it's not going to happen as it would be against the Ts and Cs.
> 
> Well, I suppose if I'm honest, I could probably walk away from a community filled with virtual people and get on with my real life without too much harm done. But I wouldn't describe this activity as conversing with 'anonymous people', but real humans with the same feelings, attitudes, likes, dislikes, frailties, prejudices, knowledge, charm, humour as those I meet in real life, and they should be accorded the same respect.
> 
> That means that if you hurt me, I should have the permission and the courage to tell you how I feel, just as much as I should in my 'real' life. No one needs to 'man up' - if you mean get a thicker skin - but if you mean that we should have the [email protected] to come out say what we think, within reason, fair enough.


"I think Crudblud is a sweet amicable [person] and if I have to read one more of his killing posts, I may have to eat myself!"


----------



## moody

MacLeod said:


> I wouldn't want to insult, or be insulted by, anyone here.


Oh really,well hang on a mo.


----------



## Ukko

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> You make an interesting point, and we should all respect our differences in opinions too. Please please please let's not get too offhand with "what's offensive and what's not, who we can agree with and who we can't, what's right and what's wrong" because really it is not nice to not understand how to respect each other regardless of what we think.


Since none of you whippersnappers have brought it up, I'm guessing that Common Courtesy is not in your toolkits. It was developed, through trial and error and over a long stretch of time, to make civilized discourse possible. Disagreement is covered.


----------



## Ingélou

Hilltroll72 said:


> Since none of you whippersnappers have brought it up, I'm guessing that Common Courtesy is not in your toolkits. It was developed, through trial and error and over a long stretch of time, to make civilized discourse possible. Disagreement is covered.


Hear hear, & hooray! :tiphat:


----------



## moody

Burroughs said:


> "I think Crudblud is a sweet arecale and if I have to read one more of his loving posts, I may have to eat myself!"


Dear I ask what an arecale might be?


----------



## Crudblud

moody said:


> Dear I ask what an arecale might be?


Corruption of arsecandle.


----------



## Guest

My favourite TC poster is David Byrne. Such an erudite, intelligent poster, and handsome and charming with it. Apart from the fellow just mentioned, I have no quibbles with anyone on this forum, except those who disagree with me or believe in tooth fairies.
Add smiling icon.


----------



## Op.123

moody said:


> Dear I ask what an arecale might be?


I was in a rush and did something random. I will try to find something else that fits.


----------



## Ingélou

TalkingHead said:


> My favourite TC poster is David Byrne. Such an erudite, intelligent poster, and handsome and charming with it. Apart from the fellow just mentioned, I have no quibbles with anyone on this forum, except those who disagree with me or believe in tooth fairies.
> Add smiling icon.


You mean ... there *isn't* a tooth fairy?


----------



## Vesteralen

Tagenue is quickly becoming one of my favorites.


----------



## Guest

Ingenue said:


> You mean ... there *isn't* a tooth fairy?


No Ingénue, there are *no* tooth fairies. Christopher Hitchens told me so himself !!


----------



## jhar26

Ingenue said:


> You mean ... there *isn't* a tooth fairy?


There is. She used to play bass guitar for Talking Heads.


----------



## Ingélou

TalkingHead said:


> No Ingénue, there are *no* tooth fairies. Christopher Hitchens told me so himself !!


Methinks, not a man to be trusted...


----------



## Guest

Ingenue said:


> Methinks, not a man to be trusted...


Can't agree with you there, Ingénue, as I rather admire Hitchens. Anyway, I maintain my favourite TC poster is David Bryne (because handsome, massively intelligent, erudite, incisive, intelligently massive, handsomely erudite, er ...)


----------



## Ingélou

I googled him. But it can't be, can it ... ? 

 - Woman so shocked at the thought that she turns blue!


----------



## Taggart

Wasn't he the Dumbarton drummer?


----------



## Guest

I gave a 'like', dear Taggart, for the 'Rogue' element, not the music.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Vesteralen said:


> Tagenue is quickly becoming one of my favorites.


Ha! Great name. And great people.


----------



## Ingélou

.......................


----------



## Ravndal

"I don't know half of you half as well as I should like; and I like less than half of you half as well as you deserve."

- Tolkien


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Ah yes, I have missed something:



aleazk said:


> There's only one poster I don't like, whose posts are always charged with extremely biased, prejudiced, racist, xenophobic, and all kinds of discriminatory content.


Xenophobic?  More like extremely xenophiliac...

Edit: my man and I had a good laugh over this.


----------



## aleazk

SiegendesLicht said:


> Ah yes, I have missed something:
> 
> Xenophobic?  More like extremely xenophiliac...
> 
> Edit: my man and I had a good laugh over this.


Look. I know you live in a country which was part of the soviet union, and because of that you have strong and opposed feelings to any kind of "leftist" way of thinking, since you identify those things with the oppression your country was subject to. I don't like left extremists either. In my country, a group of id.iots from the extreme left tried to reach the power through the force in the 70's, despite being in a democratic republic. The result was a very bloody confrontation between these groups of the extreme left (supported by communist countries) and the military (supported by the US). Thousands of innocent people died, and, when the military defeated these groups, instead of leaving, they established a bloody dictatorship, where more innocent people was killed.
So I can perfectly understand your position. But, often when one reacts in this kind of general way, there's the risk of falling in false and even offensive declamations. 
It's not my intention to insult you nor anything like that. I'm only remarking that some of the things you said can be offensive to others, and not because these others are over-sensitive softies.
For example, in a thread you said that you thought that the majority of the classical music aficionados of the world came from Europe and the US. Of course, in statistical terms, that may be true, because those places have more people which have access to this music. But, by your tone, it seemed to me that you were not suggesting that exactly, but that the people from these places have more inclinations toward this music for cultural reasons. And that's certainly not true. For example, in my country, we have one of the top five opera houses in the world (http://mlacoustics.com/PDF/Shoebox.pdf), and we have also a couple of world renowned composers and interpreters.


----------



## niv

(you from bsas too, aleazk?)


----------



## Ingélou

@aleazk - Don't you think it would be more seemly to send a private message to SiegendesLicht, rather than mounting a public scrutiny of her posts?


----------



## aleazk

Ingenue said:


> @aleazk - Don't you think it would be more seemly to send a private message to SiegendesLicht, rather than mounting a public scrutiny of her posts?


No, I think this concerns all the forum.


----------



## moody

aleazk said:


> Look. I know you live in a country which was part of the soviet union, and because of that you have strong and opposed feelings to any kind of "leftist" way of thinking, since you identify those things with the oppression your country was subject to. I don't like left extremists either. In my country, a group of id.iots from the extreme left tried to reach the power through the force in the 70's, despite being in a democratic republic. The result was a very bloody confrontation between these groups of the extreme left (supported by communist countries) and the military (supported by the US). Thousands of innocent people died, and, when the military defeated these groups, instead of leaving, they established a bloody dictatorship, where more innocent people was killed.
> So I can perfectly understand your position. But, often when one reacts in this kind of general way, there's the risk of falling in false and even offensive declamations.
> It's not my intention to insult you nor anything like that. I'm only remarking that some of the things you said can be offensive to others, and not because these others are over-sensitive softies.
> For example, in a thread you said that you thought that the majority of the classical music aficionados of the world came from Europe and the US. Of course, in statistical terms, that may be true, because those places have more people which have access to this music. But, by your tone, it seemed to me that you were not suggesting that exactly, but that the people from these places have more inclinations toward this music for cultural reasons. And that's certainly not true. For example, in my country, we have one of the top five opera houses in the world (http://mlacoustics.com/PDF/Shoebox.pdf), and we have also a couple of world renowned composers and interpreters.


I find this pretty objectionable and not in any way justifiable.If you continue this way I will complain.


----------



## aleazk

moody said:


> I find this pretty objectionable and not in any way justifiable.If you continue this way I will complain.


Complain then .


----------



## moody

aleazk said:


> Complain then .


I have done so as you suggested.


----------



## Ingélou

I just have too, independently of moody. (We cross-posted.)

Aleazk, you are 'reading things' into an old post. It is unnecessary & objectionable.


----------



## aleazk

moody said:


> I have done so as you suggested.


Very well, we will see what happens then. I did not see you complaining in some other far more serious situations in this forum.


----------



## aleazk

Ingenue said:


> I just have too, independently of moody. (We cross-posted.)
> 
> Aleazk, you are 'reading things' into an old post. It is unnecessary & objectionable.


The same answer I gave to moody.


----------



## Guest

Hilltroll72 said:


> It is clear to me that a few of our members are miserable ********.
> 
> :scold:


And here I thought we had become bosom buddies!


----------



## Crudblud

Ingenue said:


> I just have too, independently of moody. (We cross-posted.)
> 
> Aleazk, you are 'reading things' into an old post. It is unnecessary & objectionable.


I ultimately stand by my friend aleazk in this matter, but I did also warn him not to get into this matter in public. I have to say I admire his sticking to his guns in the face of these threats/reportings.


----------



## EricABQ

I didn't find anything objectionable about Aleazk's post other than perhaps being beyond the scope of the thread. Nothing he said was insulting so I'm not sure why there is a fuss.


----------



## Ingélou

Crudblud, he received no 'threats'. I only said it was a private matter - moody independently also thought it objectionable - and then *your friend* urged that moody report it. On a matter of principle, I did too. (It hadn't been my original choice.)

Pillorying other members - & aleazk hinted at his dislike very openly - and then dragging up old posts, examining them in public, and 'reading back into' them things that justify the original move? 

Not very nice.


----------



## aleazk

moody said:


> I find this pretty objectionable and not in any way justifiable.If you continue this way I will complain.


I didn't made up anything. SiegendesLicht has repeatedly stated what I said at the beginning of my post. Maybe you don't read this forum enough... I was actually trying to look for some mutual understanding in this matter and to end with this once and for all.


----------



## Ingélou

Then why not write to her, explaining your problem?


----------



## aleazk

Crudblud said:


> I ultimately stand by my friend aleazk in this matter, but I did also warn him not to get into this matter in public. I have to say I admire his sticking to his guns in the face of these threats/reportings.


I really appreciate that, Crudblud.


----------



## Ingélou

Yet Crudblud said what I thought too - he 'warned you not to get into this matter in public'.
You should have listened to him. It was wise & humane advice.


----------



## Guest

I find it quite ridiculous that this thread has now descended into a realm even more ridiculous than its original intention. At least then it was more of a joke - Who is you favorite TC member, and there were only two choices, polednice or polednice.

Now it has turned into a thread where people complain that not enough people profess them as their favorites, complain over hurt feelings for not being selected, and air their grievances about others.

Really, really pathetic.

And FWIW, I tend to take the position of Mark Twain - I don't discriminate, I hate all people equally.

Now grow up, act like adults, and learn how to get along with completely anonymous people without having teenage hissie fits.


----------



## Ingélou

I absolutely agree. 'Common courtesy' was mentioned by one established member. I welcome its return.


----------



## Guest

I am seriously getting flashbacks from elementary school - "teacher, so and so doesn't like me! Make them like me! Teacher, so and so said something mean! Make them stop! So and so is looking at me!"

My 7-year old and 4-year old know to act better than this.

How the hell can you really get that offended by something said by another completely anonymous person who may live on the other side of the world from you? We, as humanity, have a long and rich history of having all kinds of different viewpoints and opinions. Apparently this internet thing is a double-edged sword - it brings us all together, and then also lets us be offended that even one of the billions of people on this planet should object to things we say.


----------



## moody

Ingenue said:


> I absolutely agree. 'Common courtesy' was mentioned by one established member. I welcome its return.


I object to bullying and trolling in any form.
Also if a member thinks another is being racist,etc, they should complain not open up a row.
The lady involved is one of my friends btw.


----------



## moody

DrMike said:


> I am seriously getting flashbacks from elementary school - "teacher, so and so doesn't like me! Make them like me! Teacher, so and so said something mean! Make them stop! So and so is looking at me!"
> 
> My 7-year old and 4-year old know to act better than this.
> 
> How the hell can you really get that offended by something said by another completely anonymous person who may live on the other side of the world from you? We, as humanity, have a long and rich history of having all kinds of different viewpoints and opinions. Apparently this internet thing is a double-edged sword - it brings us all together, and then also lets us be offended that even one of the billions of people on this planet should object to things we say.


I am not aware that you have been elected as a judge of our behaviour,I suggest you keep out.


----------



## Guest

I think we can come to a final amicable conclusion to this whole problem:
Let's just have a poll to determine whether we should have a poll on who your favorite TC member is. But before we can do that, lets poll people over their opinions of such polls. Concurrently, we can poll people over whether we have the right to not absolutely love everybody here. 

I think throwing around terms like "racist" are beyond the pale and a violation of the terms of service here, in addition to being the last refuge of the person who wants to shut down a conversation.


----------



## Guest

moody said:


> I am not aware that you have been elected as a judge of our behaviour,I suggest you keep out.


Oh, you must have missed that poll.

Time for everybody to calm down.


----------



## Ondine

When I saw this thread, in some way I felt that this will eventually happen. I refrained myself to point toward 'a favourite' TC member. Pointing toward favourite people implies there are non favourite ones and this, unavoidably, will end sooner or later in things like this. It is just the consequence of acting so childish in the heat of choosing 'favourite members' openly and in public.

Just imagine, -I have been formally teaching over 21 years- a teacher pointing fingers toward his favourite student(s). Or telling to one of your children about being your favourite child in presence of the non favourite. IMHO, that can harm feelings and it is not conductive to a harmony environment.

By the way I agree with @DrMike.


----------



## Guest

Ondine said:


> By the way I agree with @DrMike.


Of course you do - because DrMike is always right. That is probably why everybody has named me as their favorite TC member (and I challenge anybody who has not to a duel - pistols at 50 paces, or we can have a poll as to the preferred method of dueling).


----------



## Vesteralen

DrMike said:


> Of course you do - because DrMike is always right. That is probably why everybody has named me as their favorite TC member (and I challenge anybody who has not to a duel - pistols at 50 paces, or we can have a poll as to the preferred method of dueling).


How about asparagus spears at 20 paces?


----------



## Ingélou

Ondine said:


> When I saw this thread, in some way I felt that this will eventually happen. I refrained myself to point toward 'a favourite' TC member. Pointing toward favourite people implies there are non favourite ones and this, unavoidably, will end sooner or later in things like this. It is just the consequence of acting so childish in the heat of choosing 'favourite members' openly and in public.
> 
> Just imagine, -I have been formally teaching over 21 years- a teacher pointing fingers toward his favourite student(s). Or telling to one of your children about being your favourite child in presence of the non favourite. IMHO, that can harm feelings and it is not conductive to a harmony environment.
> 
> By the way I agree with @DrMike.


I thought the same thing, but was weak enough to join in later.


----------



## Guest

Vesteralen said:


> How about asparagus spears at 20 paces?


Nah, I much prefer fencing with carp.


----------



## Vesteralen

Ingenue said:


> I thought the same thing, but was weak enough to join in later.


Me too. I was upset until I realized that it's my weakness that makes me just so lovable.


----------



## Guest

See, some people would try to resolve this crazy thread by talking it to death and trying to make everybody see reason - a pointless exercise also known as diplomacy.

Me? I just like turning it to the absurd and ridiculous and then letting it die the natural death it so richly deserves.


----------



## Krummhorn

This thread has completely derailed into something that it was not even about. 

So ... This thread is now closed to further posting.


----------



## Guest

For whatever reason, I am still able to post. It's like I have become Neo in the Matrix - the code can no longer contain me!!!!!


----------



## aleazk

The thread is still open, it seems.


----------



## Krummhorn

My bad ... oops  .


----------

